# Preacher's Daughters -- Anyone Watching?



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2013)

So far I haven't veiwed it.   I'll share the reason why below.  

Here's an article:  Please share your views.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...hters-sparks-controversy-before-it-even-airs/

The one scripture that comes to mind is:

_"For if a man knows not how to rule his own house, how shall he take care of the church of God?"

I Timothy 3:5_


As promised above, here's the reason I haven't viewed it:

I planned on watching it to see what was really going on, as the TV ads exaggerate all of these promos just to get attention.   Drama draws an audience.   

However this is what occurs and why I've yet to view this show: 


  

I've had the flu and I'm still recovering.   


Anyhooooo.... has anyone watched it yet? 

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 14, 2013)

Highly doubt I will...


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 14, 2013)

I never heard of it but Wendy Williams just mentioned it on her show.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2013)

I watched it because I was curious.  I was so upset I had to go and make a sandwich...lol.

The one kid that has me furious is the black kid.  She is 17 and she wants to do what she wants to do.  Her mother is soft and her father tries to talk to her but she doesn't want to listen.

I was so mad at her I wanted to spit.

I know its not easy, but what is a minister suppose to do?  You can pray for your child, but they get to an age where they will make decisions regardless of what you say to them.  This girl is on a downhill spiral really fast.

I was just sad and angry the whole show.  I may/may not watch this again.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I watched it because I was curious.  I was so upset I had to go and make a sandwich...lol.
> 
> The one kid that has me furious is the black kid.  She is 17 and she wants to do what she wants to do.  Her mother is soft and her father tries to talk to her but she doesn't want to listen.
> 
> ...



Nice & Wavy...

Thanks for sharing this honest feedback.    Folks need to know and I'm indeed among the 'folks'.   We need to have a solid Christian review of these shows and indeed you've shared just that and more.

Thank you, Precious Wavy.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Highly doubt I will...





MzRhonda said:


> I never heard of it but Wendy Williams just mentioned it on her show.



MzRhonda and LucieLoo12,

Thank you for sharing.  

Rhonda, I can only imagine what Wendy Williams had to say.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this honest feedback.    Folks need to know and I'm indeed among the 'folks'.   We need to have a solid Christian review of these shows and indeed you've shared just that and more.
> 
> Thank you, Precious Wavy.


We do need to have more solid Christian viewings on tv....yet.  

I am frustrated to see so much of this mess on television....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> We do need to have more solid Christian viewings on tv....yet.
> 
> I am frustrated to see so much of this mess on television....



Too many are 'selling out'.  

I truly believe that the ones who truly will represent the Lord and the life of Jesus, are being overlooked and rejected by the media.    The world wants the drama and disparagement upon Christianity.   It's their weapon, however God's word shall indeed prevail.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Too many are 'selling out'.
> 
> I truly believe that the ones who truly will represent the Lord and the life of Jesus, are being overlooked and rejected by the media.    The world wants the drama and disparagement upon Christianity.   It's their weapon, however God's word shall indeed prevail.


These are the end times...guess I need to remember that when I see these things happening.  This is why I don't even watch tv much anymore, except for HGTV, Food Network, DIY Network and the Cooking Channel....safer than many programs on television


----------



## disgtgyal (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw one promo where I'm guessing was the preacher praying/ saying Lord pls don't let my child become a porn star and I just smt and said umm no ty. There's no way I would even entertain that thought, my prayers would be declarations about my child, my child is dedicated to the Lords service, they will fulfill the calling on their life, before they were formed in my belly God knew them, etc. I do believe your children get to a certain point and you can't control or dictate what they do, but I also believe if you train a child in the way they should go when they are old they will not depart from it.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I saw one promo where I'm guessing was the preacher praying/ saying Lord pls don't let my child become a porn star and I just smt and said umm no ty.
> 
> *There's no way I would even entertain that thought, my prayers would be declarations about my child, my child is dedicated to the Lords service, they will fulfill the calling on their life, before they were formed in my belly God knew them, etc. *
> 
> I do believe your children get to a certain point and you can't control or dictate what they do, but I also believe if you train a child in the way they should go when they are old they will not depart from it.



Thanks is not enough for the bolded disgtgyal.

I dedicated both of my children unto the Lord and though the devil 'tried' and 'tempted' them, it was not going to happen and it did not.   

I've shared this time and again about my children.   God and His Word was all that I had to give them.    I prayed over them while they were sleeping, dedicating their lives and hearts unto the Lord; praying the full amour of God over them (Ephesians 6).   I annointed them with oil while they slept and wheh they were awake; especially when they went to school.   

They grew up knowing the love and the power of prayer and that Jesus is Lord and non other.   God's Word prevailed.   My children and my grandbabies love the Lord and have no shame in it.   

I can't 'judge' these Pastors, I wasn't there to see what they did or did not do, but one thing I do know is that God does not forsake His Word and when He says that whatever we commit to Him, _He will 'keep' it  (Isaiah 27:3) and that He will 'watch' it day and night; least any hurt it..._

God keeps His Promises... always and forever.  

Amein... :Rose:  

Praise God forever and ever.   My prayers are for these families and others for the enemy shall not prevail over their lives.  Not ever. 


BTW:   If my child was as rebellious, she would get 'instant' hindrance in Jesus' Name.   And the 'courts' would 'thank me'.    Indeed they would.  

Parents, especially Christian parents,  *do not* have to tolerate that foolishness.  No they do not.      Through an intervention program (a court ordered one), Let "Miss Smarty" learn a lesson about porn; take her to the action and see what a pimp will do.  She'll change her attitude in a heartbeat.  

Call Dr. Phil, he'll hook it up and fast. 

I'm serious.   Parents do have options with their 'smart mouth' children.


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2013)

I won't be watching..the clips are enough..esp about that dad praying his daughter won't be a whore erplexed  He's no Creflo.. lol

And it's unfortunate because there are PKs who are about the Father's business!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

Laela said:


> I won't be watching..the clips are enough..esp about that dad praying his daughter won't be a whore erplexed He's no Creflo.. lol
> 
> *And it's unfortunate because there are PKs who are about the Father's business*!


 
THIS! I don't know why people think all PK's are like this. I know alot of PK's that are sold out and love God.


Anything on the Wendy Williams show you KNOW is not of God!   Just foolishness and mayhem. 

Every "Christian" show these days are just the trick of the enemy to make Chrisitians look foolish and wordly.

I know there are Christians that may be struggling with issues in their homes and with their children but why would you broadcast it on television like that? And very rarely do they ever come up with a BIBLICAL solution. The bible says we need to flee all apperance of evil. Ok, let me stop this is getting me riled up


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I was so upset I had to go and make a sandwich...lol.
> 
> 
> I was so mad at her I wanted to spit.
> ...


 

I don't know why this mad me really laugh .....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

Laela said:


> I won't be watching..the clips are enough..esp about that dad praying his daughter won't be a whore erplexed  He's no Creflo.. lol
> 
> *And it's unfortunate because there are PKs who are about the Father's business!*




Thank you Laela. 

*THANK YOU!   *

PK's Daughters and their Sons are living righteously before God.  

I personally can attest to this. 

The World has always hated Jesus and those who love Him.   So this is their 'attack' to misrepresent the image of Jesus and Christians.

This is coming from those who have an agenda to 'change' things (current laws) to form a negative platform against those of faith to make our cause for righteousness less effective.    These producers (of these shows) are the 'sodimites' and supporters thereof, attempting to make a mockery of our 'Faith and Obedience to God', as non-effect.   

This is one of their attempts to make our case for our righrts (in the courts) as not having plausibility in comparison to their.   The entire strategy is an attempt to 'weaken their contenders'.    

However they still cannot control God's Word and the manisfestation of it.  For thus saith the Lord:

"Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; whatsoever a man soweth 'that' shall he also reap".   (Galatians 6:7).

When they sow discredibility, they shall reap it one hundred-fold.   They've already tilled their soils, their earth is rich, least they repent, they shall produce their intended fruit of destruction upon themselves.   

For every Christian they attempt to disparage, it shall return upon them 100-fold.   God is not mocked.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 15, 2013)

The porn star clip is the one Wendy Williams showed  the girl, so she told her parents, had no idea what a porn star is/does 

Shimmie Wendy said she was not going to have any parts of watching that show.

Oh, Karen Clark Sheard is having a reality show debut on BET soon.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> The porn star clip is the one Wendy Williams showed  the girl, so she told her parents, had no idea what a porn star is/does
> 
> Shimmie Wendy said she was not going to have any parts of watching that show.
> 
> Oh, Karen Clark Sheard is having a reality show debut on BET soon.



MzRhonda...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttt !  Rhonda, for real?   Karen Clark? 

I'm holding out for Shirley Caesar.   

I hope she (Karen Clark) represents righteously.  I am so serious.    These reality shows have more drama than I've ever seen in real life.   Christians folk cussing and fussing and humpin' and stuff.   Makes no sense.    

I'll be honest; in real life I know few, few FEW folks who say they are Christians act the way the folks in these shows do.   No one is perfect, however I'm not seeing this nonsense in real life.   And I've been saved and around 'Chrisitians' for quite some time.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 15, 2013)

Shimmie

YEP BET > http://pathmegazine.com/news/gospel...clark-sheards-new-reality-show-premiere-date/

This link has a trailer of the show


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Shimmie
> 
> YEP BET > http://pathmegazine.com/news/gospel...clark-sheards-new-reality-show-premiere-date/
> 
> This link has a trailer of the show



Thanks MzRhonda...

I'm scared to look


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^

LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^
> 
> LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks @MzRhonda...
> 
> I'm scared to look



I looked.....

Ei yi yi....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> I don't know why this mad me really laugh .....


Glad you laughed....so did I


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I looked.....
> 
> Ei yi yi....



   Oh No...Did Karen jump ship too?   

There has got to be other ways of making money and fame.  Jeepers.

If 'I" were on a Reality Show, Errrr body would know who I am and whose I am.  And it's not the Universe either.    

What is wrong with folks?  Acting like Peter, denying Jesus 'thrice', each time the 'roosters' (the world producers) crow.   

Mercy.   

Ai yi yi... yi yi.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I looked.....
> 
> Ei yi yi....



Ohhhhhhhh, Sis your hair in your siggy is BEAUTIFUL!  So, so pretty.  

 

Nice & Wavy...     Gorgeous Hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Oh No...Did Karen jump ship too?
> 
> There has got to be other ways of making money and fame.  Jeepers.
> 
> ...


No she didn't from what I gathered, but there is drama for sure....lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, Sis your hair in your siggy is BEAUTIFUL!  So, so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> @Nice & Wavy...     Gorgeous Hair.


Oh, no...that's not me but a style I found on Pinterest that I am going to do one of these days and when I do, I will post my picture!

I did go blond before and that was the color I had too...so beautiful!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 15, 2013)

^^I thought it was you hair too..beautiful pic to aspire to.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 15, 2013)

the commercials alone on this show got me upset so I'm not sure if I will be watching this show, I can't deal with nonsense particularly when it concerns the word...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I thought it was you hair too..beautiful pic to aspire to.


Girl...I would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If I could do that with my hair right now...

It is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, no...that's not me but a style I found on Pinterest that I am going to do one of these days and when I do, I will post my picture!
> 
> I did go blond before and that was the color I had too...so beautiful!



Well if anyone can 'rock' that style, you surely can.    It's gorgeous and it really looks like your head of hair from the back view.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the commercials alone on this show got me upset so I'm not sure if I will be watching this show, I can't deal with nonsense particularly when it concerns the word...



I agree Healthy Hair.   It's just amazing how I kept falling asleep before I could watch it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I watched it because I was curious. I was so upset I had to go and make a sandwich...lol.
> 
> The one kid that has me furious is the black kid. She is 17 and she wants to do what she wants to do. Her mother is soft and her father tries to talk to her but she doesn't want to listen.
> 
> ...


 

The problem I think is that her parents are not allowing her appropriate levels of freedom for her age.  And, since she gets into trouble for doing normal teenage things she just takes it three (or four or five) steps further since she is going to get into trouble anyway.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 20, 2013)

HappilyLiberal said:


> The problem I think is that her parents are not allowing her appropriate levels of freedom for her age.  *And, since she gets into trouble for doing normal teenage things* she just takes it three (or four or five) steps further since *she is going to get into trouble anyway*.


 HappilyLiberal  I don't agree with the bolded at all.  When you are 17, you know exactly what is right and what is wrong.  We are not in her household and don't know exactly what goes on, but I remember when I was 17 and my parents allowed me the "appropriate levels of freedom for my age" and found myself screaming and hollering with labor pains with child.

Being a parent and a girl who was 17, this little girl doesn't want to do the "normal" things teenagers are suppose to do...she wants to be a bad girl and we can't blame her parents for what she is choosing to do.  The one thing she will want though when things won't go the way she thinks it will go, is ask her parents to help her....and for me, that's wrong...I know, been there, done that.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> HappilyLiberal  I don't agree with the bolded at all.  When you are 17, you know exactly what is right and what is wrong.  We are not in her household and don't know exactly what goes on, but I remember when I was 17 and my parents allowed me the "appropriate levels of freedom for my age" and found myself screaming and hollering with labor pains with child.
> 
> Being a parent and a girl who was 17, *this little girl doesn't want to do the "normal" things teenagers are suppose to do...she wants to be a bad girl and we can't blame her parents for what she is choosing to do.  The one thing she will want though when things won't go the way she thinks it will go, is ask her parents to help her....and for me, that's wrong*...I know, been there, done that.



This little girl is stretching into darkness and it's out of rebellion.


----------

